# Drucken von Neongrün



## Nelly (8. September 2005)

Hi,

Wie kann ich auf Fotopapier Neonfarben drucken? Also z.B. die Farbe #00FF00 sieht bei mir auf meinem TFT ziemlich nach neongrün auf. Auf Fotopapier sieht die aber um einiges dunkler aus. Gibts da ne Möglichkeit?


----------



## Nino (8. September 2005)

Hi,
das ist eine komplizierte Sache aber ich versuchs dir mal zu erklären 
Im Farbdruck muss du CMYK-Farben benutzen. RGB-Farben weichen immer vom Farbdruck ab da die Darstellung nur für den Monitor gedacht ist.
Um ein Neongrün zu drucken musst du Pantone neongrün als Sonderfarbe drucken, was bei Photoshop nicht ganz einfach ist. Du müsstest die Sonderfarben über Alphakanäle belegen.
Jedoch wird der Druck dann um einiges teurer da du nicht mehr CMYK sondern CMYK + Pantone grün druckst.
Genauer kenn ich mich da nicht so aus aber im Netz kannst du dir bestimmt einige Informationen dazu holen.

Mfg


----------



## blount (10. September 2005)

Hallo *Nelly*,
vielleicht hilft dir dies hier weiter:

 RGB<=>CMYK Modus => Arbeitsweise?


mfg


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (17. September 2005)

Also,

mit einfachem Tintenstrahldruck sind Neoneffekte grundsätzlich nicht möglich; dazu brauchts Sonderfarben. Diese müssten als separate Tintenpatronen in den Drucker gesteckt werden. Ob es überhaubt Effektfarben für Deinen Drucker gibt ist zweifelhaft. Ich denke sogar eher sehr unwahrscheinlich.   

Neoneffekte bekommt man im Druck nur dadurch hin, dass die Farbe Teile des UV-Lichts in sichtbares Licht umwandelt und dadurch heller und leuchtender wirkt, als bei den gegebenen Lichtverhältnissen normal wäre. (Ein Druck ist nämlich höchstens so hell, wie das Licht, dass darauf fällt.)
Solche Effektfarben gibt es für den Tintendruck eigentlich nur im professionellen Bereich für Large-Format-Prints (Riesenposter und -plakate) für Messebau und Fassadenwerbung.
Außerdem sind sie sauteuer


----------

